
Ask HN: Best platform for writing tech blogs? - gionn
Name your favorite blogging platform for writing a tech (coding, engineering) blog and briefly explain why.<p>A must have feature is syntax highlighting for code snippets.
======
herbst
nanoc, i can just hack whatever i need in my favorite language based on a
platform that already offers all the basics.

